# Time required to transfer programs



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I just acquired a 3 TB Bolt, upgrading from a Premiere. After doing the device setup, I went online and ordered the programs from my Premiere transferred to the Bolt. Both devices are connected over Wi-Fi, so I expect the process will require several days. However, after about three hours, the Bolt hard drive still shows 0% full. How can I tell if the program transfer is going through?

Thinking/hoping that my OnePass settings will transfer with the programs (will they?), I don't want to pull my CableCard from the Premiere until the Bolt is ready to go on its own.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can move the cable card over, because its not tied to the shows recorded.

Is there a blue light on? That is the transfer indicator.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> You can move the cable card over, because its not tied to the shows recorded.
> 
> Is there a blue light on? That is the transfer indicator.


There is a red and a green light showing on the Bolt. No blue light. 
If the transfer process isn't happening, how do I start it?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Some thing(s) to check.
There must be a Media Access Key (MAK) provided by your Tivo.com account, which matches the other Tivos. 

Tivo.com account, DVR Preferences, Checked boxes for Sharing, transfers.
All the boxes must have connected to the Tivo service since the new device was added to your network, tivo.com account.
All Tivo device must have Tivo service subscriptions.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I’m connected over Ethernet and am finding it takes about 1 day for every 1TB of data to transfer. I’m over one day into a back and forth transfer of almost 3TB that I estimate will take almost 3 days to transfer each way. (I’m using a new Bolt to take the opportunity to replace a weird hard drive on a Roamio that may have bad sectors.)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What router? Is there IGMP?


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Some thing(s) to check.
> There must be a Media Access Key (MAK) provided by your Tivo.com account, which matches the other Tivos.
> 
> Tivo.com account, DVR Preferences, Checked boxes for Sharing, transfers.
> ...


I couldn't find a setting for video transfers, but video sharing and downloads are checked for both devices. The MAK shows in my online TiVo account, and I bought the Bolt direct from TiVo. It appeared to be activated already. Both devices are on the same account, and they both have lifetime service (the Premiere until next month).

Edit: The MAK appears in the Account and System Info screen on the Bolt. It was already entered.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Running a MoCA connection between two Bolts, Tivo is reporting transfer rates of about 275 Mb/s. That's about 8 hours for a TB of data.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> I'm connected over Ethernet and am finding it takes about 1 day for every 1TB of data to transfer. I'm over one day into a back and forth transfer of almost 3TB that I estimate will take almost 3 days to transfer each way. (I'm using a new Bolt to take the opportunity to replace a weird hard drive on a Roamio that may have bad sectors.)


I'm doing this over Wi-Fi, so I'll be lucky to get half that rate. My system information screen shows I have 250 HD or 2,179 hours of recordings to transfer. I'm not sure what that translates to in terms of file size. I think the Premiere has 1 TB of internal drive space plus a 1 TB expander drive.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> What router? Is there IGMP?


It's a Netgear Nighthawk R7900P router. I'm not sure on the IGMP issue.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

tapokata said:


> Running a MoCA connection between two Bolts, Tivo is reporting transfer rates of about 275 Mb/s. That's about 8 hours for a TB of data.


I don't know how to set up a MoCA connection between the two devices. Is there a tutorial someplace?

Edited: I found some online info on this, but I don't think this is an option for a one-time transfer.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

copwriter said:


> I'm doing this over Wi-Fi, so I'll be lucky to get half that rate. My system information screen shows I have 250 HD or 2,179 hours of recordings to transfer. I'm not sure what that translates to in terms of file size. I think the Premiere has 1 TB of internal drive space plus a 1 TB expander drive.


With as much as my Spectrum cable compresses stuff that would be about 1.1-1.2 TB. I'm wondering now if the expander drive has something to do with your problem initiating transfer. Can you try transferring one or two shows manually to see if that works, leaving TIVo Online out of it? (From the Bolt go to My Shows->Devices->Premiere (or whatever the network calls it)->the show to transfer->Transfer this recording.) If it works I know it's a pain but I'd just keep transferring everything manually.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

The transfer light on a Bolt is yellow, not blue.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

copwriter said:


> I don't know how to set up a MoCA connection between the two devices. Is there a tutorial someplace?
> 
> Edited: I found some online info on this, but I don't think this is an option for a one-time transfer.


I don't think the premiere supportted moca so you would need an adapter. But you can use the data rate and time as a reference point for how long the transfer would take.

Is it possible to relocate one and use wired Ethernet with a switch or router for the transfer? I thought the premiere wireless dongles were b/g so they won't be very fast.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

copwriter said:


> I don't know how to set up a MoCA connection between the two devices. Is there a tutorial someplace?
> Edited: I found some online info on this, but I don't think this is an option for a one-time transfer.


Stop guessing. On the Premiere, go to Settings, Network, View Network Diagnostics, View Transfer History, Item 4. It shows the bit rate of the last successful transfer. On the Bolt, the transfer jobs are in the To Do List like any other program. It would be good to wire that Premiere to the router temporarily. You will be lucky to get 60Mbps. That's about 15 minutes for 1 hour of HD programming. I use TiVo Online to move items to my Hydra Roamio. There is no Transfer History screen on Hydra.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Stop guessing. On the Premiere, go to Settings, Network, View Network Diagnostics, View Transfer History, Item 4. It shows the bit rate of the last successful transfer. On the Bolt, the transfer jobs are in the To Do List like any other program. It would be good to wire that Premiere to the router temporarily. You will be lucky to get 60Mbps. That's about 15 minutes for 1 hour of HD programming. I use TiVo Online to move items to my Hydra Roamio. There is no Transfer History screen on Hydra.


On the Transfer History screen you described, the entries are "None" for all categories, as there haven't been any successful transfers as yet.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> With as much as my Spectrum cable compresses stuff that would be about 1.1-1.2 TB. I'm wondering now if the expander drive has something to do with your problem initiating transfer. Can you try transferring one or two shows manually to see if that works, leaving TIVo Online out of it? (From the Bolt go to My Shows->Devices->Premiere (or whatever the network calls it)->the show to transfer->Transfer this recording.) If it works I know it's a pain but I'd just keep transferring everything manually.


I don't see "Transfer this recording" as an option for any of the shows listed. I've got "Delete," "Play" and "Keep".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

copwriter said:


> I don't see "Transfer this recording" as an option for any of the shows listed. I've got "Delete," "Play" and "Keep".


A TiVo that is running Hydra does not have a transfer ability. If you are trying to get programs from a non-Hydra TiVo, use TiVo Online.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

When I came out this morning to see what progress might have been made overnight, I saw some new shenanigans. The Bolt was not seeing the Premiere at all. It showed no other devices with programming. Checking the network diagnostics on the Premiere revealed that the Premiere was trying to access the network via IP address 192.168.1.13, but the router showed no device using that IP. I reset the network adapter on the Premiere, which caused it to acquire a new IP address, and the Bolt could see it again.
I can play programs recorded on the Premiere on the Bolt, but I don't see any option to transfer them to the Bolt on the Bolt menus. 
One minor point of progress: I went back to TiVo Online and tried transferring a single program, rather than trying to transfer them all in bulk. Within ten seconds, the yellow light appeared on the Bolt, indicating the program was transferring. Is this going to be the only viable solution?


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> A TiVo that is running Hydra does not have a transfer ability. If you are trying to get programs from a non-Hydra TiVo, use TiVo Online.


Sorry to be so ignorant, but I'm not sure what "Hydra" is. Is that a version of the TiVo OS?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

copwriter said:


> Sorry to be so ignorant, but I'm not sure what "Hydra" is. Is that a version of the TiVo OS?


Hydra=TE4=21.*

Encore=TE3=20.* (that's what your Premiere uses)

https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf

In case: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 (works on Bolt too)


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Hydra=TE4=21.*
> 
> Encore=TE3=20.* (that's what your Premiere uses)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but I don't think I want to risk rolling back anything until I get this up and running.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay, another update: checking off individual programs to transfer over TiVo Online works, while marking them all to transfer doesn't. I tried transferring one, then a batch of four, and now I've marked 60 programs to transfer. So far, so good. Transfer time is about eight minutes for every hour of HD content. 

I truly appreciate the help I've received here. Thanks to you all.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep this in mind. To rollback will wipe your new Bolt. You may wish to see how much you like it.

Check post 15. Do the math.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Keep this in mind. To rollback will wipe your new Bolt. You may wish to see how much you like it.
> 
> Check post 15. Do the math.


Network diagnostics is reporting 48-54 Mb/s for transfers. If I can get this set up better, I can put the Premiere on a wired Ethernet connection in another room (close to the router) and improve that. Each hour of programming is taking between 8-10 minutes to transfer. I've got time and can live with that.


----------



## careys (Aug 18, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> A TiVo that is running Hydra does not have a transfer ability. If you are trying to get programs from a non-Hydra TiVo, use TiVo Online.


Why is that? I could only find it on the Premiere's HD menu system. Are they discouraging multiple boxes now. I would rather not have to go to another device to get to Tivo.com and initiate a transfer, so I suppose my real question is 'do you know if they plan to add it to Hydra?'


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

careys said:


> Why is that? I could only find it on the Premiere's HD menu system. Are they discouraging multiple boxes now. I would rather not have to go to another device to get to Tivo.com and initiate a transfer, so I suppose my real question is 'do you know if they plan to add it to Hydra?'


No one here knows but I would not count on it coming back (many people here would be happy if it did though since that would probably re-enable transfers from PC's also).

Scott


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

Update: transfers have stalled again. My last attempt to transfer 60 programs worked, but when I tried pushing my luck with 100 overnight, it stalled after about ten were transferred. I've tried ordering transfers of between one and ten programs, and none of them are going through. They all appear in the To Do list, but they're not doing anything past that. I'm ordering the transfers over TiVo Online, as there is no option to do so within the Bolt/Hydra(?) software. 

I tried moving my CableCard over from the Premiere to the Bolt. I got "Error 61" with instructions to call the cable company. I called Charter (never a fulfilling experience), and they were unable to fix the problem remotely. I put the CableCard back into the Premiere, and it went back to working the way it always has. I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow. 

With the Premiere and my Series 2 before that, when I was doing something with the onscreen menus, a left arrow/left rocker press allowed me to back out one step to the previous menu. That doesn't work with the Bolt. I'm having to hit the TiVo button to go back up to the top menu each time, which is annoying. Is there a way to get the left-arrow functionality back?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

copwriter said:


> With the Premiere and my Series 2 before that, when I was doing something with the onscreen menus, a left arrow/left rocker press allowed me to back out one step to the previous menu. That doesn't work with the Bolt. I'm having to hit the TiVo button to go back up to the top menu each time, which is annoying. Is there a way to get the left-arrow functionality back?


Assuming you are on Hydra, Back button replaced the left arrow.

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

copwriter said:


> I tried moving my CableCard over from the Premiere to the Bolt. I got "Error 61" with instructions to call the cable company.


That is a pairing issue where just swapping card just will not work. Would need to be paired again, They might need to wipe the device info for the device and re-enter anew.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, there is a new development in the continuing saga of copwriter's TiVo Bolt+. 

The Spectrum (cable TV) service guy was here this morning, and was able to pair the existing CableCard with the new TiVo box. He also connected a "tuning adapter" (looks like an old 56Kb modem) that was also connected to the Premiere with a USB cable, telling me that without it, I might not get all the channels on my plan. To the other USB port, he connected the Wi-Fi adapter from the Premiere. I have no idea why he connected the Wi-Fi adapter, as the Bolt has is own built-in Wi-Fi. We even talked about that. The box seemed to be working fine when he left. 

I needed to switch some cables around. The Premiere had been connected to the TV through a Yamaha A/V receiver, and the Bolt's HDMI cable ran directly to an external input on the TV. I switched the HDMI cable from the Premiere to the Bolt, and unplugged the Wi-Fi adapter. I then re-booted (power cycled) the Bolt. That was my fatal mistake. 

The TiVo logo screen came up, followed by the "Just a few minutes more..." screen, followed by nothing. The green light on the front of the Bolt went out, and the screen was blank. I could hear the drive running inside, but otherwise, it was dead. I tried several restarts with and without connections, and went through a similar process a few minutes later with TiVo tech support. The upshot is that I am RMA-ing the Bolt I have, and they are sending me a new one. 

With the new one, I'll have the Bolt wired in to my home theater system the way it will be for the long haul when the cable service guy comes back to re-pair the CableCard. My bet is that Spectrum will charge me for the service call, because they like to do that whenever they can. 

In the meantime, since the CableCard is paired to the Bolt, I have no TV reception capability.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

copwriter said:


> In the meantime, since the CableCard is paired to the Bolt, I have no TV reception capability.


Have you tried? The cable card should still have a channel map.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you tried? The cable card should still have a channel map.


Not happening. The CableCard screen says " NO CHANNELS AVAILABLE." I can watch my recorded content and stream stuff from Netflix and Amazon Prime, but nothing from cable channels. How will I go on, never knowing whether Captain Sandy will fire Hannah on _Below Deck_?


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all just got new Tivo Bolt VOX 3TB. I have a Roamio Pro with shows I'd like to transfer, I see that I can transfer non copyright shows via online. My question is if I upgrade the Roamio to Hydra can I copy all shows via the tivo menu? Can you check transfer speed in Hydra or is that just available in the old interface.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bdspilot said:


> Hi all just got new Tivo Bolt VOX 3TB. I have a Roamio Pro with shows I'd like to transfer, I see that I can transfer non copyright shows via online. My question is if I upgrade the Roamio to Hydra can I copy all shows via the tivo menu? Can you check transfer speed in Hydra or is that just available in the old interface.


The Transfer History is only on TE3. TiVo Online can still transfer files to a Hydra TiVo.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

BTW I decided to give the new interface a chance for at least a couple weeks before I commit and transfer all shows. I really expected to hate the new interface, but for the most part I like it. I like the guide, voice, the speed and it works well with the new mini VOX I got. My least favorite thing so far is "My Shows". Seems clunky and not wife friendly yet.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I thought I would close this out by posting the final outcome. 

After the Charter tech registered the CableCard to the Bolt, I rebooted the system and couldn’t get it to boot fully. The drive would start, then shut down after two minutes or so. I called TiVo and they agreed to RMA the unit. They sent me a shipping label and instructions to send back the box only, and to keep everything else. 

A week later, the replacement Bolt (a refurb, I think, but everything looked new) arrived. It was a complete set, so now I have two remotes, power supplies, etc. It set up fine. I pulled the CableCard out of the Premiere, put it in the Bolt, and connected the tuning adapter. It worked on the first try, no Charter tech required. 

I’ve been transferring programs from the Premiere to the Bolt via TiVo Online. I set up the Premeire in my home office, where the router is installed, and connected it to power and an Ethernet cable. The transfers have gone smoothly, in batches ranging from 25 to over 100 programs at a time. The last batch is finishing now. 

I am having one problem I will post in a new thread, as it doesn’t apply to program transfers—at least, I don’t think it does. I’m still getting used to the new interface. I don’t see much of an advantage to the old one, plus it doesn’t work as well with my Harmony Hub remote. 

Once again, thanks to everyone here who helped me puzzle this out.


----------



## PoohLuvsTIVO (Feb 27, 2006)

copwriter said:


> I just acquired a 3 TB Bolt, upgrading from a Premiere. After doing the device setup, I went online and ordered the programs from my Premiere transferred to the Bolt. Both devices are connected over Wi-Fi, so I expect the process will require several days. However, after about three hours, the Bolt hard drive still shows 0% full. How can I tell if the program transfer is going through?
> 
> Thinking/hoping that my OnePass settings will transfer with the programs (will they?), I don't want to pull my CableCard from the Premiere until the Bolt is ready to go on its own.


Another thing the Bolt does badly. Takes FOREVER TO TRANSFER ANYTHING FROM ONE UNIT TO ANOTHER! Wish I never bought the Bolt.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> Another thing the Bolt does badly. Takes FOREVER TO TRANSFER ANYTHING FROM ONE UNIT TO ANOTHER! Wish I never bought the Bolt.


The Bolt should have the fastest transfer times for all TiVo's with 1Gbps network port and the fastest processor so you need to look at what your network connectivity is and see what's limiting it (older TiVo's, slow network ports or miss-negotiation of speed, etc). Describe what your network connections are for each TiVo (speed and devices they are connected to as well as any in between devices such as switches) and what each model TiVo is (one is obviously the Bolt) and what speeds/time are you getting per hour of show.

You really need to ask for help when you have problems so people can try to help you resolve them rather than complaining first.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> Another thing the Bolt does badly. Takes FOREVER TO TRANSFER ANYTHING FROM ONE UNIT TO ANOTHER! Wish I never bought the Bolt.


??? Just the opposite here. I see up to 500Mb/s transfer rates for each show when transferring Bolt to Bolt. And when transferring Bolt to PC I see over 300Mb/s transfer rates for each show transferred..

Something is wrong if you are seeing very slow speeds. The Bolt is the fastest TiVo for transfers that has ever been made.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

copwriter said:


> I've been transferring programs from the Premiere to the Bolt via TiVo Online. I set up the Premeire in my home office, where the router is installed, and connected it to power and an Ethernet cable. The transfers have gone smoothly, in batches ranging from 25 to over 100 programs at a time. The last batch is finishing now.


Have you tried to play any of your transferred programs? You may have noticed in other threads that some of us are having problems with transferred shows freezing part way through in Hydra.

It's easy to check quickly by starting to play a show, hitting FF, then jumping to each tick mark. If the error is there, the picture will freeze at some point.

I hope that you do not have the problem, but it is worth checking. Test a few random shows. Please let us know if you can play all successfully.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

To the person who posted earlier about having queued programs in the to-do list not recording:
I'm having the same problem with my bolt and Romeo both which run TE3 interface and I didn't use Tivo online. I used the menus from within the Tivo. They just sit there in the to-do list until I take drastic measures. I started a thread about it in Tivo coffee house forrum


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

Phil_C said:


> Have you tried to play any of your transferred programs? You may have noticed in other threads that some of us are having problems with transferred shows freezing part way through in Hydra.
> 
> It's easy to check quickly by starting to play a show, hitting FF, then jumping to each tick mark. If the error is there, the picture will freeze at some point.
> 
> I hope that you do not have the problem, but it is worth checking. Test a few random shows. Please let us know if you can play all successfully.


I am having some difficulty with freezeups in some transferred programs. All the episodes I transferred of _Yellowstone _stopped at around 19 minutes in. Transfers of episodes of _Supergirl _seem to be fine. I can't seem to isolate what distinguishes the freezing programs from the one that run normally.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup, the shows that fail usually do it around 10 minutes or 20 minutes in. You will probably find that these particular shows will fail to play no matter how many times you transfer them.

I can't make sense of it either. CBS shows fail almost 100% for me. NBC about 60%. Comedy Central shows mostly play (but not all).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Yup, the shows that fail usually do it around 10 minutes or 20 minutes in. You will probably find that these particular shows will fail to play no matter how many times you transfer them.
> I can't make sense of it either. CBS shows fail almost 100% for me. NBC about 60%. Comedy Central shows mostly play (but not all).


I wish you hadn't posted that. Most CC programs are DD 2.0 as most CBS & NBC programs are DD 5.1. Another rabbit hole?


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I assume that TiVo has been silent on this issue? It seems to be pretty widespread.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I wish you hadn't posted that. Most CC programs are DD 2.0 as most CBS & NBC programs are DD 5.1. Another rabbit hole?


I don't think so. Most 5.1 PBS shows and HBO movies play OK.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

copwriter said:


> I assume that TiVo has been silent on this issue? It seems to be pretty widespread.


Silent and ignorant. I keep dealing with support by email, but just get canned responses about rebooting, etc. Then they mark the case as "closed". Right.

*TiVo_Ted* doesn't seem to be around. Maybe he could get the attention of the right people at TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Silent and ignorant. I keep dealing with support by email, but just get canned responses about rebooting, etc. Then they mark the case as "closed". Right.
> *TiVo_Ted* doesn't seem to be around. Maybe he could get the attention of the right people at TiVo.


His last visit was on Monday.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

I left a message on his profile page eight days ago.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm also transferring programs at an abysmally slow rate. I haven't done many, but typically transfer between Bolts pretty darn fast... feel like i'm back to offloading TiVo-HD's again. My guess is pytivo as a middle-man is probably faster, but i don't have enough HD space on my mac or external drives.


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hoping someone can help. After growing frustrated with slow wifi transfer speeds, i ended up buying a MoCa bridge to speed things along, but now i can't get any transfers to proceed.

I probably complicated matters by installing MoCa WHILE 40-50 transfers were already queued. I considered cancelling the transfers first, but thought I doing so would take a very long time.

Moca is definitely functional, as both TiVo's can dial in, and I can view shows remotely from each without any buffer/delay... but when i enable a transfer it only logs my request, but doesn't proceed. It show in my to-do list as "will download shortly" but no action. It appears all of my prior requests are now gone, while my handful of new 'test' requests simply create a queue with no action. I restarted both TiVo's, had them dial in... and no change. I deleted the handful of new requests, and then tried to initiate one from TiVo Online... same deal. Shows in queue, no action.

Any thoughts on how to get transfers moving again?


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

Finally got things moving again. I decided to transfer a program in the opposite direction which did the trick. Now I can transfer to any bolt super fast using the Actiontec MoCa bridge.


----------

